# Finding Models and Studio for Nude Shoot



## Vautrin (Jun 19, 2010)

Hi,

So I mostly shoot landscape photography but nude photography (especially b+w) fascinates me, especially artists like Helmut Newton.

How do you go about finding a location for such a shoot, and finding models to start your portfolio?

I've heard about model mayhem but unfortunately it looks like before you can post to find people you need to have some work already...

I'm not really making money off this just doing it for fun so paying a few grand for something like this wouldn't really work, and I'd want a place i can rent equiptement like backgrounds and lighting...

Thanks,

Dan


----------



## Flash Harry (Jun 20, 2010)

Approach a local studio and inquire about renting it out, get insurance against damage to equipment as if you bust anything you'll be expected to pay. H


----------



## IlSan (Jun 20, 2010)

Locations - really depends where you are. But agree with Flash Harry, check out the local studios.

In regards to where to find models - most models will not work for free when it comes to nudes, especially not with a photographer who they have not worked with before.
The best thing you can do is (in my humble opinion) either get paid shoots prepared, and keep in mind, the models might not come cheap, or, advertise in the local newspaper, craigslist.com, any medium where you can get the word out, that you are looking for some models to do some B&W nudes, Art Nude.

I first started in the Art Nude segment a little over three years ago, and the beginning was not easy - now, once you have established yourself and made a name for yourself, models will actually contact you for their photo needs.
I work mainly out of my home studio as this ensures the privacy of the models.

One thing I can say is, offer to meet with the models before, maybe for coffee or lunch, and let them get to know you. It is frightening for many models, especially those starting off in this genre, and a certain degree of embarassment is in it aswell. By letting them meet you before the shoot at least you are taking some of the fright away - at least in my experience.

Oh, and one thing you can definitely do, ask some of the photographers living around your area, or those, you know well, about their models. Maybe one of them can help you out. Some of the photo studios also keep records of models, so they might be able to help you out as well.

Good luck with it!!


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jun 20, 2010)

in Denver they have a nude photography class..  You just pay $35 and they have a nude model there.  Maybe they have similar thing in your neighborhood?


----------



## Big Mike (Jun 21, 2010)

> I'd want a place i can rent equiptement like backgrounds and lighting...


Renting a photographer's studio might be a good option.  There are probably a few studios that would be more than happy to supplement their income by renting out for an hour or two. Especially if you aren't a direct competitor to their business.  And as mentioned, other photographers might be a good source for finding models too.



> I've heard about model mayhem but unfortunately it looks like before you can post to find people you need to have some work already...


It doesn't take much to actually become a member of a site like that.  If you can scrape together a few shots of anybody (friend or family etc.) that is enough to get you in...but of course, if you post crap, the models will be less likely to want to work with you.  But the point is that you don't need to have done nude shots to talk to models about doing that type of work...but as mentioned, it might make it hard.  

That's why it can be really helpful if you have a friend who could model for you.  They might not need/want to get paid and they might already be comfortable with you.  
A big issue with this type of work is the comfort level of the model (and of the photographer).  If either one is overly nervous or shy etc. it can ruin the shoot.  
I've heard several photographers say that they don't get their best shots until they have worked with a particular model a few times and built up a level of comfort & trust.

Also, if you have a good idea of the shots you are looking for, that might help.  If you have examples (don't have to be yours), that can go a long way to getting a model.  This can also help you choose your location or studio etc.  
It's certainly better than asking a model to pose nude and saying that you don't know what you want to shoot, and that you'll just wing it.


----------



## IlSan (Jun 21, 2010)

Fully agree with Big Mike here.

The very first shoot with a new model is the maker or breaker. Most common mistake I have observed is, that the first time photographer will want to do all poses and lighting and all, actually leaving only a slim time frame to get to know the model in her modeling capabilities.
My best advice here would be, to not only prepare yourself for the shoot, but really work with your model. He/She might have experience already, might know what could look good. Ask and you shall receive an answer.

It is more than benefical to look around the web / bookstore for some inspiration - check out the work of other photographers and see, if any of the poses, compositions might work for you. Show them to your model beforhand.

I generally take a lot of time for a shoot. I'll pick out approx. 20-30 shots if either past material I have done, or work of others. Sit down with the model, look and them and discuss the possibility of doing these shots. In my experience, the models like being involved - after all, its them on the picture 

Most important in my eyes is the comfort level and the fun factor. A fun shoot will go a very ling way, especially, as the models will most likely hit you up for another session.


----------



## henkelphoto (Jun 22, 2010)

Dan, 

  You're living in the Netherlands. My understanding is that nudity/nude photography is much more accepted in Europe than here in the States. You shouldn't have too much trouble finding models to pose for you. Ask your friends if they would be willing to pose for you. Remember, you don't need an incredible beauty for nude photography, just a willing person. If you're already friends with the model, it should be a very comfortable shoot. As for locations, you have the entire outdoors at your disposal, all free. My suggestion would be to find a nude beach. Assuming you're not doing porn, you won't even attract any attention.


----------



## IlSan (Jun 22, 2010)

One quick thought on the nude beach though - make sure photos are allowed to be taken there, not all nude beaches welcome someone with a camera running around


----------

